# Lakemaster vs Navionics



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Looking for info on inland lakes only. Never fish Erie. Curious if worth the surge on the inland lakes. I run navionics but many inland lakes are waaaay off and from old maps etc. I'm looking for a list of high def lakes in Ohio For my Link capabilities on the new Tm I'm still searching for. 
Salmonid


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The only maps that work with Link (I'm going to assume you're running a MK) is the Humminbird/Lakemaster brand. No need to drop $200 on a LM card, though. You can download individual lakes via Chart Select. https://chartselect.humminbird.com/
Allows you to download different layers that you may want. Requires one SD card per lake, though. 

If you go with the latest full LM card, here's the selection list and lake list within the Great Lakes region: 
https://www.humminbird.com/Category/Support/Find-a-Lake/
https://www.humminbird.com/uploaded...from_Shopatron/600015-5_LL_GREAT LAKES_r4.pdf

Hope this helps ya.


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

How old is Navionics card? Which Navionics card do you have exactly? Hotmaps Premium I suspect? 

Which sonar are you running? 

You can preview all Navionics online on the chart preview system, be sure to view the High Def SonarChart layer by clicking on the sonar icon on the lower left and select SonarChart. If you have an older map card you can upgrade to a new Navionics for only 99.00 that covers all of US and Canada. 

https://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#[email protected]&key=go~oG~z_wP


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the Navionics Premium and know that many of the lakes are NOT high definition such as Glsm and Deer creek and Acton. Plus when I'm on ROcky Fork lake the map is like 100 ft away from where you really are. So when you launch and go out north bay ramp you are on dry ground the whole wY out to the main lake. Etc. plus I'm running the Hb helix 9 and upgrading to Solix and want to start using the Link feature in the future.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If you're using Navionics already, you should be able to use the Map Offset function of your Helix 9. That will realign your map to your location and not be off so much. Map offset is not an available function with Lakemaster maps although I figured a way around it but it's a real p.i.t.a.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Salmonid said:


> I have the Navionics Premium and know that many of the lakes are NOT high definition such as Glsm and Deer creek and Acton. Plus when I'm on ROcky Fork lake the map is like 100 ft away from where you really are. So when you launch and go out north bay ramp you are on dry ground the whole wY out to the main lake. Etc. plus I'm running the Hb helix 9 and upgrading to Solix and want to start using the Link feature in the future.[/QUOTE
> really wish GLSM was HD. i just ordered the navionics platinum for my helix 7 today


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Salmonid said:


> I have the Navionics Premium and know that many of the lakes are NOT high definition such as Glsm and Deer creek and Acton. Plus when I'm on ROcky Fork lake the map is like 100 ft away from where you really are. So when you launch and go out north bay ramp you are on dry ground the whole wY out to the main lake. Etc. plus I'm running the Hb helix 9 and upgrading to Solix and want to start using the Link feature in the future.


really wish GLSM was HD. i just ordered the navionics platinum for my helix 7 today


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Lakemaster shows High def for Glsm so I wanted to see if it was really there or not. I hate navionics on GLSM It worthless.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Salmonid said:


> Lakemaster shows High def for Glsm so I wanted to see if it was really there or not. I hate navionics on GLSM It worthless.


i purchased my navionics platinum card for an upcoming kentucky lake trip. may just look into selling it when we get home and looking for something that would be more useful around home.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Will let you know once I get a look at one


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Salmonid said:


> Will let you know once I get a look at one


have you gotten a look at the lakemaster chip yet? not sure if it was just me or a malfuntion or if it just isnt an option... but i was disapointed with my navionics chip during our trip last week. i was unable to offset the depth therefore all of my contour lines were inaccuarate. i was told down there that you cant offset the depth with navionics on humminbirds. where as with the lakemaster you can.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Because I troll I love Autochart layered with Lm. Even Alum HD maps are not great, mapping it myself over and over in different directions affords me the most accurate map possible with Autochart. In summary I think mapping is the future maybe look into that instead.....


----------

